# Best day ever of fishing



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Went this past week and absolutely hammered the trout! Honestly, the best day of fishing I have ever had.

I caught multiple limits with several that were over 5 lbs.

Read the full report here: http://texaskayakchronicles.com/?p=286


----------

